# Vacation started out bad already



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

So got up at 330 this morning so I could get to the airport and make my 730 flight which wasn't to bad but about 30 minutes into the flight my **** inner ear troubles started acting up and it was another 1.5HR before we landed and I still have to fly from salt lake city to Hawaii. Hope this flight is better than the last


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man. hope everything works out so you have a good time out there.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sure once I get out there ill be fine its just this plane ride I got to get through


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hawaii? Yeah you deserve to not feel good right now on here tellin us about it  haha J/K man. Enjoy your vacation. My parents went a few years ago & loved it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah ill be there till next Saturday


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Sorry man but it's kinda hard to feel sorry for someone who has to put up with a little discomfort to spend a WEEK in Hawaii. :nutkick:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea i hope u get sand in ur azz crack , that 'll make u forget all boutur ear :rockn:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Get some chewing gum and a few drinks and you will be doing fine. Something about the altitude and alcohol. Have fun and can you get me Dog the Bounty Hunters autograph while your there?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea i agree the more you drink the better off you will be


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Just landed and I must say the 6 and a half hour flight went much better than the first 3. 

Probably won't be seeing to much of me around here for the next couple of days. Hope I don't miss to much. Pearl harbor and the volcanoes are gonna be a great time sorry guys just had to mention that one more time ha ha


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I have been there 7x's now. The polinisain culture center is one of my favorite places to visit. If you play golf, theres no better place to play than Turtle bay golf curse. Night life is pretty good on waikiki beach....the actual beah part. Diamond head is an awesome tour, try it from the helicopter...its even better than the 225 stairs to the top of it. Concerts inside of that place is awesome as well.....have a good time, swing by moosses and say hello to my lil friend abby......


----------

